# Todays test results



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

I just did a PWC yesterday morning, and decided to test today at 2pm. 4 readings are high. Would you do another water change today after doing one yesterday? Anything else you would do? I need to get a RO system before I fill my 125, and probably part of the reason for issues here. My trigger is acting funny IMHO, and I want to eliminate water issues. I posted another thread about it. (No skimmer, just a wet/dry sump on this tank)

55 gallon tank. temp at 80
Salinity/gravity 1.024
Nitrite .25 
Nitrate 80ppm
ammonia .5
PH 8.0
KH 232.7
copper 0
Calcium 460
phosphate 1


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe most would agree WC till your Ammonia and Nitrite (i think) zero out. The Nitrate (i think) should be around 30 PPM?

Water changes are about the best you can do with out adding chemicals. You could try some of the Zeolite active filter media to help remove some ammonia.


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> I believe most would agree WC till your Ammonia and Nitrite (i think) zero out. The Nitrate (i think) should be around 30 PPM?
> 
> Water changes are about the best you can do with out adding chemicals. You could try some of the Zeolite active filter media to help remove some ammonia.


Thanks. did a water change late on 4-5 and tested 4-6 at 2pm. Got the nitrite & nitrates in check, but the KH went up, and amonia stayed the same.

Also had to start a ich treatment.

Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0ppm
amonia 0.5
PH 8.2
kh 268.5
copper 0
calcium 460 ppm
salinity 1.025
phosphate 0.5


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your Ammonia should be near zero. Do you have rotting organic material (dead fish, food) in your tank? If so, water changes will have no impact on your Ammonia levels, they will slowly increase again. Another possible source of Ammonia is your tap water, check it.


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> Your Ammonia should be near zero. Do you have rotting organic material (dead fish, food) in your tank? If so, water changes will have no impact on your Ammonia levels, they will slowly increase again. Another possible source of Ammonia is your tap water, check it.


Tap water is fine. I lost a couple corals that I was trying to save. They may have stayed in a lil too long. I'll do another PWC either tonight, or this weekend, see if it changes it then. Corals have been out for a day before this last test.


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

I think part of my problem could be the fact that I have LR in my tank from two different tanks. It was kinda a quick gathering of stuff, so I didn't have much choice. My 125 should have current going through it this weekend. May start this one all over again fresh, dry everything completely out, kill the sand and rock, sift through the sand, and let her cycle. There may be seaweed from the first guy, I got his entire tank & contents, and the tank wasn't clean. I decided it was more important to get everything going and get the fish out of buckets.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

e-zlight said:


> ...
> 
> ? Anything else you would do?
> 
> ...


Yea


nothing.

Let it cycle.


my .02


----------

